
MongoDB: The Frankenstein Monster of NoSQL Databases - buffyoda
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mongodb-frankenstein-monster-nosql-databases-john-de-goes
======
johan_larson
If the limitations of MongoDB's query facilities are getting you down,
consider Couchbase. Couchbase supports JSON data natively, and has a very
general query language called N1QL ("nickel"). If you know SQL, N1QL will seem
very familiar.

[http://www.couchbase.com/n1ql](http://www.couchbase.com/n1ql)

I'm on the N1QL dev team and would be happy to answer any questions about the
language.

~~~
buffyoda
Thank god for N1QL. MongoDB should study and emulate what you folks are doing,
instead of inventing yet a 4th query language to pile on top of all the other
crap.

------
davidgerard
Does anyone have a benchmark of how current Postgres does against current
Mongo as a key-value store?

~~~
buffyoda
Take it with a grain of salt, but here:

[http://www.aptuz.com/blog/is-postgres-nosql-database-
better-...](http://www.aptuz.com/blog/is-postgres-nosql-database-better-than-
mongodb/)

------
tilt_error
This article is "praywalled"

------
milkey_mouse
But it's webscale!

